#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  > درخواست: درخواست درایور و نرم افزار کپچر

## farzad_yousefi

با سلام بنده نرم افزار کارت کپچر و درایور کارت کپچر پیناکل و چند مدل دیگه رو می خواستم برای ویندوز سون  64 بیتی 

البته روی خود کپچر ها مدل دقیقی ننوشته ولی تا اونجایی که نوشته رو منم تایپ می کنم روی یکیش نوشته pinnacle system  gmbh bendino v.10a


دومی هم هست     kword 4826       model:  pal 


سومی هم      kworld    kw-tv878rf      model : bg+dk

چهارمی هم         king star     pal bg        without fm 

می دونم که خیلی سخته اخه تنها چیزایی که روشون نوشته همینایی هست که نوشتم نه مدل دقیق نه شماره ای شرمنده هستم که نتونستم کامل مدلارو بنویسم ولی اگه تونستید و پیدا کردید هم درایور و هم نرم افزارشو برام بزارید ممنون

----------

*باباخاني*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

درایورهای kworld  در این سایت هستند .
http://www.kworld-global.com/main/su...=1255&modid=14

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*باباخاني*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

> درایورهای kworld  در این سایت هستند .
> http://www.kworld-global.com/main/su...=1255&modid=14


سلام می تونید یکی از این 4 مورد رو برام درایور و نرم افزارشو پیدا کنید خیلی گیر هستم من که خودم نتونستم ممنون میشم

----------

*باباخاني*

----------


## AMD

این یکیش 
http://www.kworldcomputer.com/kworld...ci_810_wdm.zip

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*باباخاني*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

> این یکیش 
> http://www.kworldcomputer.com/kworld...ci_810_wdm.zip



ممنون راستی این کدومشه

----------


## AMD

> ممنون راستی این کدومشه


kworld    kw-tv878rf
از اون یکی هم عکس بگذارید از kworld

----------

*Yek.Doost*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

> kworld    kw-tv878rf
> از اون یکی هم عکس بگذارید از kworld



با سلام متاسفانه نخورد  بهش ونصب نشد

----------


## AMD

این هم برای پیناکل 
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...2mJhOqItk/edit

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## AMD

این کارتتون مگه نیست . یا اشتباه دارید میخونید مدل کارت رو یا ایراد دیگه هست .

http://www.kworldcomputer.com/kworld...w.nsf/h/pci878

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

> این هم برای پیناکل 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...2mJhOqItk/edit



دستت درد نکنه پیناکل شکلش  درسته ولی سایتش *****ه و دانلود نمیشه و وقتی چیز شکن میزنم میره تو یه سایت دیگه

----------


## AMD

> دستت درد نکنه پیناکل شکلش درسته ولی دانلود نمیشه


اون که لینک گذاشتم kworld  هست که لینک دانلودش هم  تو همون لینکه و عکسش هم هست . شما چیپ کارتها هم قید کن . 
پیناکل رو از اینجا هم میتونی بگیری 
http://andreasskafi1.enjin.com/forum...eo-card-driver

----------

*farzad_yousefi*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## farzad_yousefi

راستی برای ویندوز سون 64 بیت می خوام

----------


## farzad_yousefi

> این کارتتون مگه نیست . یا اشتباه دارید میخونید مدل کارت رو یا ایراد دیگه هست .
> 
> http://www.kworldcomputer.com/kworld...w.nsf/h/pci878



این درایور برای ویندوز xp هست و فکر کنم برای سون 64 بیت نداره اصلا درسته

----------


## AMD

عزیز دل این کپچرها خیلی هاشون 6-7 سال دیسکانتنیو شدن . تولید نمیشن . ماکزیمم درایورشون xp هست . از چیپ هاشون عکس بگیر تا دقیق بگم .
kworld 4826 هم مدلش اشتباه هست . 
از همه کارتها  از  چیپ اصلیشون عکس بگیر شاید بشه کاری کرد .

----------

*farzad_yousefi*

----------


## AMD

> این درایور برای ویندوز xp هست و فکر کنم برای سون 64 بیت نداره اصلا درسته


کارت های قدیمیه درایور سون نداره

----------

*farzad_yousefi*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

> این هم برای پیناکل 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...2mJhOqItk/edit



اگه اینو برای ویندوز سون 64 بیت بتونم دانلود کنم عالی میشه چون بیشتر به این نیاز دارم 

منوقتی روی دانلود کلیک می کنم میره تو یه سایت دیگه و دانلود نمیشه

----------


## AMD

> اگه اینو برای ویندوز سون 64 بیت بتونم دانلود کنم عالی میشه چون بیشتر به این نیاز دارم 
> 
> منوقتی روی دانلود کلیک می کنم میره تو یه سایت دیگه و دانلود نمیشه


از این دانلود کنید 
http://andreasskafi1.enjin.com/forum...eo-card-driver

----------

*farzad_yousefi*

----------


## AMD

لیست تمام کارتهای پیناکل و درایورشون 
باید بگردی کارتت رو از لیست پیدا کنی 



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*ramos*,*rare9*,*Yek.Doost*,*ورداده*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...t?pref=2&pli=1
اینو برای پیناکل پیدا کردم ولی دانلود نمیشه راستی برای ویندوز سون هست می تونی دانلودش کنی و اپلود کنی تا من هم دانلودش کنم

----------


## farzad_yousefi

خوب پیش رفتیم ولی نشد درایور سون 64 بیت  پیناکلرو پیدا کنیم

----------


## farzad_yousefi

[QUOTE=farzad_yousefi;467512]https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...t?pref=2&pli=1


سلام دوستان اقا کسی میتونه مسیر بالایی رو دانلود کنه و بعد اپلود کنه تا من بتونم فایلو دریافت کنم اخه خودم وقتی روی دگمه دانلود میزنم میره تو یه مسیر دیگه

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## farzad_yousefi

کسی میتونه فایلو از مسیر زیر دانلود کنه و بعد برام اپ کنه تا کارم راه بیوفته

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...t?pref=2&pli=1

----------

*1212ali*

----------


## AMD

فایل ایزو دانلودی زیپ کردم . فقط باید اکستراکت کنی و فایل ایزو را مونت **** . 
پسورد فایل زیپ 
http://s6.picofile.com/file/82481135...ows_7.rar.html



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*cam*,*farzad_yousefi*,*rare9*,*Yek.Doost*,*ورداده*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

> فایل ایزو دانلودی زیپ کردم . فقط باید اکستراکت کنی و فایل ایزو را مونت **** . 
> پسورد فایل زیپ 
> http://s6.picofile.com/file/82481135...ows_7.rar.html
> hidden content may not be quoted


سلام ممنون ولی باز هم نشد الان می خوام ویندوز اکس پی نصب کنم اگه ممکنه همین پیناکل یا کورد  رو درایور و نرم افزارشو برام پیدا کن ممنون میشم

----------

*1212ali*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

من تونستم با درایور سولیشن درایورشو نصب کنم حالا نرم افزارشو میخوام  اگه مقدوره

----------

*1212ali*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## AMD

http://soft98.ir/multi-media/2494-Pi...-TVCenter.html

----------

*1212ali*,*farzad_yousefi*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

> http://soft98.ir/multi-media/2494-Pi...-TVCenter.html



سلام ممنون مطمئن هستید این نرم افزار بهش می خوره چون 500 مگ حجمش هست و دانلودش سخته 

با سپاس

----------

*1212ali*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

> http://soft98.ir/multi-media/2494-Pi...-TVCenter.html



سلام ممنون مطمئن هستید این نرم افزار بهش می خوره چون 500 مگ حجمش هست و دانلودش سخته 

با سپاس

----------

*1212ali*

----------


## AMD

> سلام ممنون مطمئن هستید این نرم افزار بهش می خوره چون 500 مگ حجمش هست و دانلودش سخته 
> 
> با سپاس


مطمئن نیستم . چون کارتتون قدیمیه /

----------

*1212ali*,*farzad_yousefi*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

> مطمئن نیستم . چون کارتتون قدیمیه /



با سلام باز هم نشد و مجبور شدم و یندوز XP نصب کنم حالا می خوام درایور و نرم افزار پخش 3 کپچر KWORLD TV 878      یا پیناکل pinnaclesystems GMBH  

  یا KWORLD 4826   رو برام پیدا کنید ممنون

----------


## AMD

قبلا لینک دادم . اون درایور پیناکل هم اپلود کردم این برای KWORLD  878 
http://www.kworldcomputer.com/kworld...w.nsf/h/pci878

----------

*farzad_yousefi*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## farzad_yousefi

> قبلا لینک دادم . اون درایور پیناکل هم اپلود کردم این برای KWORLD  878 
> http://www.kworldcomputer.com/kworld...w.nsf/h/pci878



878 رو نصب کردم ولی نرم افزارشو هر کاری می کنم ارور میده

----------


## AMD

http://global.kworld-global.com/uplo...ia_center.html

----------

*farzad_yousefi*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

> http://global.kworld-global.com/uplo...ia_center.html




سلام مهندس دستت درد نکنه مشگل بر طرف شد فقط می خواستم ببینم با این کپچر میشه فیلم ها رو تبدیل کرد مثل عکاس ها

----------


## AMD

> سلام مهندس دستت درد نکنه مشگل بر طرف شد فقط می خواستم ببینم با این کپچر میشه فیلم ها رو تبدیل کرد مثل عکاس ها


ورودی av  داشته باشه . بله به راحتی میشه تبدیل کرد .

----------

*farzad_yousefi*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

> ورودی av  داشته باشه . بله به راحتی میشه تبدیل کرد .



ممنون با لطف و دقت نظر شما درایور و نرم افزار نصب و مشگل به صورت 100 درصد حل شد در صورت لزوم می تونید موضوع رو ببندید 

ممنون

----------


## AMD

تاپیک قفل میشه . ممنون بابت اعلام نتیجه

----------

*farzad_yousefi*

----------

